# Barista needed for Oslar Coffee Wokingham



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

Dear fellow coffee enthusiasts,

I am currently working at Oslar Coffee in Wokingham as a supervisor barista. It is an independent coffee shop which is community focussed and known for it's great quality coffee's. Since I am leaving the country at the end of April, we have a job opening available. Barista experience and passion for coffee is a pre, and minimum age is 18 years old. Job starts beginning of April.

If you have any interest please send me a pm and I will send you the contact details of Jason Oslar (owner).

Kind regards,

Maarten

---

Post has been approved by Glenn

---


----------

